# Audi R8's 2006 Livery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It looks like the R8 has gotten a new paintjob for 2006. With Champion Racing now effectively representing Audi Sport North America, the car has gone to a works team silver/red look that's very similar to the R10's 2006 livery.
Check out more of the first photos coming out of the car in the ALMS Houston gallery here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...uston#
More photos will be added to the Houston gallery throughout the weekend.


----------

